# Valentines for my wife



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2020)

Desserts not really my forte but for Valentine’s Day I thought I’d give this a try. As many of you know my wife and I have been eating Keto style for well over a year. Her absolute favorite thing prior to that on Valentines days was Shari’s berries. I decided I’d do my best to recreate that Keto style. I went to Walmart to pick up some semi sweet and white chocolate Bake Believe sugar free chocolate chips. First bag I over melted and ruined the creamy texture. After that I had pretty good luck. Here they are , chocolate with white chocolate drizzle, chocolate walnut, chocolate coconut and whites chocolate colored pink. Repurposed a candy box and some old pink shred stuff I found in her gift giving stash. Pretty sure I’m in for big bonus points LOL. Happy wife happy life!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 14, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Desserts not really my forte but for Valentine’s Day I thought I’d give this a try. As many of you know my wife and I have been eating Keto style for well over a year. Her absolute favorite thing prior to that on Valentines days was Shari’s berries. I decided I’d do my best to recreate that Keto style. I went to Walmart to pick up some semi sweet and white chocolate Bake Believe sugar free chocolate chips. First bag I over melted and ruined the creamy texture. After that I had pretty good luck. Here they are , chocolate with white chocolate drizzle, chocolate walnut, chocolate coconut and whites chocolate colored pink. Repurposed a candy box and some old pink shred stuff I found in her gift giving stash. Pretty sure I’m in for big bonus points LOL. Happy wife happy life!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol good job Rico suavè


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice work Jc! They look as good or better then a pro's !


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow, that's like, artwork! Like, RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 14, 2020)

That's a sure winner Jeff!! Great job my friend. Wife will undoubtedly love that. I just wish I had the patience to try something like this. I'd most definitely create a disaster as baking (or anything close) just isn't in my wheelhouse. Keep us posted of your wife's reaction and retribution.

Nice stuff!!
Robert


----------



## xray (Feb 14, 2020)

Those look very professional, I think she will be quite impressed!

I bet they taste good too!


----------



## texomakid (Feb 14, 2020)

If I PM you my address will you send some to my house? Maybe by this afternoon?

Very impressive. They're beautiful and your wife will love them.


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 14, 2020)

Most impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2020)

Ata boy great save no dog house tonight.
They look awesome.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 14, 2020)

Hell yeah Jeff! Great idea! Ain't nobody happy unless the wife is happy! My wife isn't big on sweets but would probably enjoy this. Nice job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

WOW!
I could eat that whole plate!!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol good job Rico suavè





DanMcG said:


> Nice work Jc! They look as good or better then a pro's !





sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that's like, artwork! Like, RAY





tx smoker said:


> That's a sure winner Jeff!! Great job my friend. Wife will undoubtedly love that. I just wish I had the patience to try something like this. I'd most definitely create a disaster as baking (or anything close) just isn't in my wheelhouse. Keep us posted of your wife's reaction and retribution.
> 
> Nice stuff!!
> Robert





xray said:


> Those look very professional, I think she will be quite impressed!
> 
> I bet they taste good too!





texomakid said:


> If I PM you my address will you send some to my house? Maybe by this afternoon?
> 
> Very impressive. They're beautiful and your wife will love them.





Dirty Nails said:


> Most impressive. Thanks for sharing.





HalfSmoked said:


> Ata boy great save no dog house tonight.
> They look awesome.
> 
> Warren





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah Jeff! Great idea! Ain't nobody happy unless the wife is happy! My wife isn't big on sweets but would probably enjoy this. Nice job!





SmokinAl said:


> WOW!
> I could eat that whole plate!!
> Al


Thanks for the kind words! She loved them, I tried one as well they are pretty tasty. I can say that woman love these things LOL. I post my dishes often on a Keto Facebook group. I often get between 100 and 300 likes and comments for them. I posted this and am close to 1000 likes and 200 comments. Very clearly woman love them lol. Hell I may sell them next year.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Very clearly woman love them lol. Hell I may sell them next year.



If you're selling them, please let me know before you begin production. I'm gonna lay claim to the first 5 boxes.

Wanna be first in line,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm in for two boxes of a dozen each! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm in for two boxes of a dozen each! RAY



HA!! I beat Ray to the punch by about 5 seconds   

Still first in line,
Robert


----------

